# For Sale Poll



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kev, a quick suggestion if i may.

hows about a poll in the off topic relating to the new for sale section rules???

for and against etc

i would go ahead and post it but it would probably be deleted so i thought id ask first. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> kev, a quick suggestion if i may.
> 
> hows about a poll in the off topic relating to the new for sale section rules???


With all due respect Kammy, why? I have explained the situation/reason over and over again in many threads, but the most detailed explanation was HERE, which you have seen.

The rules have been implemented for a very specific reason, and from the feedback we have had it's been a resounding success. Threads aren't dropping off page one at a ridiculous rate, sniping and pointless arguments have been eliminated, and the 'For Sale' section has now been returned to the state that it was intended i.e. a section where people can buy and sell items in a quick concise manor.

From our huge userbase there have only been 2 or 3 people who have been vocal about that change, but even now you still haven't given any reason for your argument (apart from "it's sh*t")?!? What are your reasons for insisting that the 'for sale' return to it's former unmanageable/disorganised state?

:?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree with KMP.

Why do you want a load of inane waffle and crap on a for sale thread?

"Nice Car"

"Hmmm. Lovely car"

"Good luck mate"

Cut the crap. We just want to see an advert and not pages of 'bumped' comments licking the proverbial backside of the owner. If you want to put all this drivel on a thread then start a new one in 'Off Topic' if you must.

Good rule Kev. Stick to your guns.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Vote would of been nice though :? 
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have already said that the for sale section is better now if a tad ott.

its the deleting of peoples comments etc without saying anything.

wheres is all the positive comment ?? i havent seen any but do agree that the for section has improved and works better for its intended use.

still would have been fun to have a poll though :wink: 

ps.... kev, you know im just a pain in the ass :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> its the deleting of peoples comments etc without saying anything.


If there's a sticky at the top of the page then there's really no reason to say anything is there? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> its the deleting of peoples comments etc without saying anything.


... as I explained in the thread (the one I have on several occasions pointed you to)... Under normal circumstances we do PM people when something is deleted, but, the amount of posts initially being deleted more than outweighs the time we have to get into conversations regarding why they are being deleted (people don't just accept a PM, they reply and in general expect a conversation like we are having here).

So, to make it nice and clear the rules thread title has been updated with a date update, and there is a clear sticky thread detailing the 'no chat' rule.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh and one more thing................. do you actually do any work :lol:


----------

